# Đánh giá những ưu điểm và nhược điểm của máy lọc nước công nghệ RO



## hunghb (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Đánh giá những ưu điểm và nhược điểm của máy lọc nước công nghệ RO

Trước tình trạng nguồn nước không đảm bảo như hiện nay, máy lọc nước là sản phẩm vô cùng cần thiết với mọi gia đình. Nổi bật hơn hẳn so với các công nghệ khác như Nano, UF. Máy lọc nước RO gia đình đang là sản phẩm lọc nước được ưa chuộng nhất thị trường. Vậy thiết bị máy lọc nước này có những ưu và nhược điểm gì?

1. Vài nét về màng RO

Nếu các bạn chưa biết hoặc lần đầu tìm hiểu về sản phẩm này thì máy lọc nước RO là thiết bị lọc nước sử dụng công nghệ lọc RO tiên tiến nhất hiện nay. Công nghệ Reverse omoisis là công nghệ sử dụng nguyên tắc thẩm thấu ngược.

Thông thường, nếu ta dùng màng ngăn thẩm thấu và đổ nước sạch và nước ô nhiễm ở 2 bên. Sau một thời gian nước bên ô nhiễm sẽ đầy lên do nước sạch được thẩm thấu từ bên có áp suất cao hơn sang. Công nghệ RO sử dụng một áp suất khoảng 3-6 Bar để nước thẩm thấu ngược lại so với tự nhiên. Do đó, công nghệ này được gọi là thẩm thấu ngược.

Công nghệ lọc RO sử dụng màng lọc thẩm thấu với kích cỡ cực nhỏ: 0.0001 Micron – nhỏ gấp hàng nghìn lần kích cỡ sợi tóc giúp loại bỏ gần như tối ưu các chất gây hại, cho ra nguồn nước tinh khiết. Tỉ lệ lọc sạch của thiết bị này là 99.99%. Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm bài viết về công nghệ thẩm thấu ngược tại đây.






Xem thêm:

cho thuê máy lọc nước cao cấp




2. Những ưu điểm của màng lọc RO

Màng lọc RO được coi là giải pháp tối ưu xử lý nước cứng. Với hàm lượng Ca2+ và Mg2+ cao, nước cứng có thể gây ra rất nhiều vấn đề cho sức khỏe. Nước cứng cũng cần được xử lý qua nhiều ông đoạn phức tạp. Với hệ thống lọc nhiều cấp từ lọc thô, lọc Carbon và đặc biệt là màng lọc RO với lỗ thoát nước siêu nhỏ, loại màng này có thể xử lý nước cứng một cách triệt để và an toàn nhất.

Ngoài các lõi lọc có chức năng diệt khuẩn ở trước màng RO thường được trang bị lõi lọc cuối cùng sử dụng công nghệ diệt khuẩn bằng đèn Uv hoặc công nghệ diệt khuẩn Nano Silver giúp loại bỏ hoàn toàn các loại virus vi khuẩn gây bệnh một lần cuối cùng trước khi người dùng có thể sử dụng nước. Quá trình xử lý virus vi khuẩn nhiều lần này giúp cho nguồn nước uống lấy từ máy lọc nước RO được đảm bảo vô trùng và tinh khiết nhất.

Màng RO có thể loại bỏ các kim loại nặng một cách hoàn toàn. Việc loại bỏ các loại kim loại nặng gây hại cho sức khỏe như thủy ngân, chì, cadium, Asen là vô cùng quan trọng trong việc đảm bảo an toàn nguồn nước uống.

Sử dụng màng RO giúp tiết kiệm chi phí. Chi phí bỏ ra để mua và lắp đặt sản phẩm máy lọc nước, cây nước nóng lạnh tích hợp RO này tiết kiệm hơn rất nhiều so với việc sử dụng nước đóng bình hay đóng chai. Thêm vào đó, sử dụng nguồn nước an toàn này giúp đảm bảo sức khỏe cho gia đình, giảm thiểu nguy cơ phải chữa trị các bệnh gây ra do nguồn nước ô nhiễm.

3. Nhược điểm của màng RO

Vì khả năng lọc sạch quá tối ưu của mình. Màng lọc RO có thể loại bỏ cả những chất cần thiết cho sức khỏe. Tuy nhiên, chúng ta không cần quá lo lắng về điều này. Lượng chất có lợi trong nước rất nhỏ và đôi khi cơ thể không có khả năng hấp thụ chúng. Ví dụ điển hình như: hàm lượng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể có chứa trong 1 bồn nước ít hơn hàm lượng này có trong 1 quả cam.

Với việc sử dụng nhiều cấp lọc với nhiều lõi lọc chức năng khác nhau, quá trình lọc nước của màng lọc RO có thể sẽ hơi mất thời gian một chút. Việt này cũng không ảnh hưởng quá nhiều tới việc sử dụng do máy có trang bị cá bình chứa dung tích lớn, đủ cho nhu cầu sử dụng của 1 gia đình 4 người trong 1 ngày.

Màng lọc RO tạo ra lượng nước thải lớn. Do nguyên lý hoạt động của thiết bị này, nó sẽ tiết ra một lượng nước thải nhất định. Tuy được gọi là nước thải những lượng nước này cũng đã được lọc cơ bản, đủ an toàn để sử dụng cho việc tắm rửa, tưới cây…


----------

